# Does it go in Lighting or Sound? A new product that makes you scratch your head!



## themuzicman (Aug 23, 2012)

News - Soundcraft announce Si Performer digital console

Soundcraft has a new digital console with DMX capabilities. This could be exciting, or dangerous, or both! Anyhow, check it out. It's the Soundcraft SI Performer Series.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 23, 2012)

> ... The unique integration of a DMX512 port offers core lighting control. ...


It's an abomination--a sin against God and a crime against nature.


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 23, 2012)

Better make sure this gets put back in the box it crawled out of before our office starts getting phone calls from high schools wanting to buy these instead of a dedicated lighting console and a dedicated sound console.

I jest (sort of), but these sorts of products lead to lengthy phone calls with clients explaining to them why this isn't the magic all-in-one controller they would expect it to be.


----------



## tk2k (Aug 23, 2012)

Well it's actually fairly smart for the very low end market. It only gives you four scenes but if all you need is house down stage up...

However I can't help but think they charge a premium for that way over the cost of an external 4 scene DMX playback unit


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Aug 23, 2012)

But you will still have the common problem with multi function devices: say you hear feedback, you reach to pull down whatever you think it is only to see all your lights going out.


----------



## cpf (Aug 23, 2012)

Or you reach down, only to find it's locked up, and suddenly you're SOL for sound AND lights!


----------



## museav (Aug 23, 2012)

It's like Shimmer, it's a floor wax and a dessert topping. Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Shimmer Floor Wax


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 23, 2012)

With a maximum of 30 DMX channels, its sound capabilities FAR out rank it's lighting capabilities. Such a specific target market. It is hard to believe they would waste their time.

~Dave


----------



## Aman121 (Aug 23, 2012)

I could see this as a decent solution for bar bands and such that have smaller lighting and sound needs. This would be totally useless in a professional environment, its just a neat toy for uncle buds Poison tribute band. I agree, its hard to believe they would even bother with the lighting control if its so basic. Might as well have used the space to make the audio half better and offered a matching lighting console that can be linked to the sound board and run from the same remote app. Both pieces of equipment would have been more capable, and would have appealed to a larger market.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm sure there will be a market for it. I just feel sorry for all of the high schools that end up with these things because someone thinks they'll be saving a little money.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 24, 2012)

I read about this today and was already backing away in horror enough, I didn't even think about the schools calling up and asking for this as an all-in-one solution. That'll lead to some interesting phone calls for sure. Also, the idea that if this locks up both lighting and sound are screwed is a good point - it doesn't cost that much for a little DMX console with recordable subs that will be easier to use than this.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 24, 2012)

This news makes this joke even better.


Q: What's the difference between a sound guy and a lighting guy?

A: A sound guy can run lights.


----------



## chausman (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm sure there's a good way to develop a lighting and sound console...but that doesn't look like it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 24, 2012)

Actually this would work great for my c rig rental for my band supplies. Very few failures of equipment more failures of power going to equipment. So don't scoff too much this would mean an extra 1/4 pack saved in the van.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 24, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> Actually this would work great for my c rig rental for my band supplies. Very few failures of equipment more failures of power going to equipment. So don't scoff too much this would mean an extra 1/4 pack saved in the van.



Yes, but at more than $8,000 is this really the board you would send out on this type of gig? Seems to me that the ROI does not work out. (Perhaps it does in your market).

~Dave


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 24, 2012)

not at 8 grand, but if that price came down a little I'd send it.


----------



## bobcatarts (Sep 25, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> It's an abomination--a sin against God and a crime against nature.






Welcome to the world of tomorrow!


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 25, 2012)

I found the real use of the DMX capabilities of this console...
Controlling this amplifier: DCA 1 - WORK


----------



## MNicolai (Sep 25, 2012)

Chris15 said:


> I found the real use of the DMX capabilities of this console...
> Controlling this amplifier: DCA 1 - WORK



As both a lighting and a sound guy, I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Dreadpoet (Sep 27, 2012)

30 channels of dmx???thats what...2 movers. I can't even light a kids birthday party with 30 channels of DMX even using conventionals. If you like this idea of hybrid or not, you should see that even a hack DJ would be unhappy with this little usability of a lx console other than to mabey run some house lights. I do agree chris that sound may at somepoint utilize DMX Protocol....but that is not how Soundcraft is advertising it....As Soundcraft's product specialist Richard Ayres said in a recent artical in _Live Sound_"It can do a lot of lights".....Really Richard??? a lot of lights???


----------



## Aman121 (Sep 27, 2012)

Idk, like I said uncle buds Poison tribute band with their 6 shoebox dimmers worth of pars might appreciate this for the simplicity and such, but at 8k they had better all be doctors our pharmacists on the side.....


----------



## Dreadpoet (Sep 27, 2012)

Uncle Bud should look into the new $3000 dollar behringer digital sound mixer that was brought up in the other thread and spend a few bucks on a pocket console that will do all that the glam band needs. That really is sad that a pocket console would have more usability than this.


----------



## Aman121 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah really. I bet the behringer x32 will do more sound wise as well, this honestly doesen look to be an impressive console at all.


----------



## bishopthomas (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't have this Performer console, but I have an SI Compact. I also have two X32's in my warehouse and am sitting next to one right now. I'm not planning on getting rid of the Soundcraft... I also don't plan to buy the Performer. I agree that the "lighting console" aspect of it is sheer gimmick. It's completely unusable for any production that would also be using this calibre of an audio console.


----------



## millershswtechcrew (Aug 22, 2013)

*Opinions on the Soundcraft Si Performer 3 Digital Mixer w/ DMX*

hello all. i just discovered this intresting board today: the sound craft si performer 3. not only is it a digital mixer but it also has a dmx interface built in. its basically a sound board combined with a light board. Opinions? could it ever possibly condense both sound and lights into one job? i would say no for theatre but for smaller rock tours and such... i have no idea how good the dmx is in this... has anyone seen it or got to play with it yet? if so give me your opinions. ( i am NOT looking to buy it but am very curious)


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2016)

This old thread came up in a different thread so I thought I'd show how what seems like a silly idea can actually be quite a useful application.


----------

